# Security - IP Camera setup - webcam over yard



## Completely Bonkers (Oct 25, 2012)

Colleague has suffered thefts from his yard.  He'd like to set up a simple IP camera surveillance system, 2 cameras, good in low light, perhaps even in dark. Stream to webserver (can be 1-5 second stills) but record live on motion detection.

Yard is 100 meters from his house. Direct line of sight. PC and Internet at house. Not possible to run cables.  It is a farm yard. So wireless. Power is available.

What recommendations have you got for a solution circa $500-$2000? Suggestions appreciated! I found this site  but would be interested in other reviews/set-ups you might have come across. THANKS


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 25, 2012)

Check out what Ubiquiti has to offer. We use their UniFi and airMax equipment at work and it rocks. 

http://www.ubnt.com/airvision


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Oct 30, 2012)

Looked at the Ubiquiti site. Looks like a nice software package, but the cams are too budget... Indoor cams, and no night or low-light vision. No good for monitoring a yard 24/7.


----------



## Steevo (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a link at work for a four camera system powered and wired by ethernet that does good according to reviews and is PC based but real time with overlays for time and date. I can post it tomorrow


----------



## bmaverick (Oct 30, 2012)

Have you looked into hunting cams?  These have great range and provide good feedback. 

Best of all, most are very camouflaged so even the theft of them is rare. 

http://www.opticsplanet.com/trail-cameras.html

http://trailcameracentral.com/shop/trail-cameras-c-42.html?osCsid=ec28818193eb6ece7a5a1a29e1c0592e

http://www.campbellcameras.com/shopping/Departments/Cameras-and-Packages/Trail-Cameras.aspx 

The good thing about these, they only record when something is detected, thus saving the person hours of reviewing.  Date and time stamp on the recordings too.  Select various frame rates, pixel sizes and even color.


----------



## 1freedude (Oct 30, 2012)

Would Ethernet over power work in a case like this?  Is it reliable enough?


----------



## v12dock (Oct 30, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> Check out what Ubiquiti has to offer. We use their UniFi and airMax equipment at work and it rocks.
> 
> http://www.ubnt.com/airvision



Everything Ubiquiti has to offer rocks


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Nov 4, 2012)

First and last bump to ask for any other suggestions from our resident TPU experts.


----------



## v12dock (Nov 4, 2012)

Completely Bonkers said:


> First and last bump to ask for any other suggestions from our resident TPU experts.



You could check out what sony has to offer. We used these for outdoors at my previous job

http://pro.sony.com/bbsc/ssr/mkt-security/mkt-securityfixedcameras/


----------



## webranger (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi - you could try Axis cameras. They make good, wireless IP cams and you can normally get them for $150/ea. Then you'll want to combine with a cloud monitoring service (I'd do this instead of setting up your own web servers, etc). There are a bunch, but I've used www.camcloud.com before. They work with Axis IP cams & regular USB webcams.

good luck,
wr


----------



## devsmith (Nov 16, 2012)

Security cameras are the best choice for security. I have also installed it at my home and offices.

---------------------
houston security cameras


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 16, 2012)

devsmith said:


> Security cameras are the best choice for security.



Thank you, captain obvious.  
Obvious post is obvious.


----------



## Morkel (Sep 4, 2013)

Why not you try t find some security company in your area.Because they have many wireless security cameras and other security devices that help you for the security of your yard.And they also have variety of devices at low rates.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 4, 2013)

the last post before yours was a year ago morkel.


----------

